# Man & Dogs play



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t have the sound up too high, he´ll deffen you. :laugh:

youtu.be/5GHXg169Nuw

Summats gone wrong it´s not turned blue, so copy and paste.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you have the dot in the wrong place... but it did work for me, here it is again;






Hope that helps if others have trouble

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I think you have the dot in the wrong place... but it did work for me, here it is again;
> Hope that helps if others have trouble
> 
> Dave[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a lovely vijo thanks Jan, why does the other dog just wander around watching the little dog?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a lovely vijo thanks Jan, why does the other dog just wander around watching the little dog?


Its like this Kev, he used to do all that and still would if we insisted, but we don´t insist he does anything anymore, he´s 11 years old, bit of HD, can´t jump in the car anymore etc. etc. 
He has his ball in his mouth and makes his own fun, if Motley can´t find his ball Shade will show him where it is, in other words he´s always got his eye on the ball :grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great to see a dog that really enjoys it's training. Love the slight rebellious streak too!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Great to see a dog that really enjoys it's training. Love the slight rebellious streak too!


The rebellious streak is a new addition, he started to do it a few months ago and of course we laughed so now he thinks its acceptable :frown2:
I keep telling Hans he shouldn´t laugh at him, but its very difficult not to. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is in lovely condition for an 11 year old German shepherd Jan

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> He is in lovely condition for an 11 year old German shepherd Jan
> 
> Sandra


D.O.B. 30/06/2005
He did start to get heavy after the chop last Nov. Sandra, so he was put on a 3/4 ration diet which he is still on and he is quite satisfied.
He/they have the freedom of the house and garden, but wherever we are thats where you will find them_,_ we could live in a castle and they would still be under our feet :grin2: _ (we have said that about all our dogs)
Jan
_


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to see 


Can I say what a lovely top line your GSD has? Is he English bred?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On the whole patp, the long haired German Sheperds are a heavier boned straight backed breed 

All of ours have been 

Long haired Shepherds were never accepted for show at Crufts etc which maybe why they escaped the interbreeding to produce the sloping back of the short haired breed 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Lovely to see
> 
> Can I say what a lovely top line your GSD has? Is he English bred?


Thanks for looking :smile2:

We found him in the newspaper (I said that about Hans some may remember :grin2
The story.
We had 2 white GSD`s before we moved to Germany, unfortunately they were both dead before we came here, they would have loved this place.
Our little Sheltie came with us, but only survived the first year, he watched the house being built, he died in the August and we moved into this house in September, that was 2006.
I had the grand idea we would not have another dog for 5 years, in this time I my iedea was we would fly to places we have seen on TV and thought it would be good to see them in reality.
In January 2007 although we had been very busy putting the inside of the house together, wallpaper, carpets, curtains etc. we both felt so empty inside (dog owners will understand that feeling).
I started to look in the free newspaper and after a few weeks saw `white GSD 17 monthe old needs a good home (not exactly those words coz it was in German :laugh
I said we´ll just go and look at him, thats all. Well we looked at him, he looked at us and it was love at first sight. First he looked just like one of our other 2, and secondly he stuck to me like glue. 
The chap who had the dog said to Hans "Well what do you think" the reply "I think he has decided that for us don´t you"
I could _go on_ about our dogs for a long time :grin2:.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> On the whole patp, the long haired German Sheperds are a heavier boned straight backed breed
> 
> All of ours have been
> 
> ...


Same with the white ones Sandra.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Our 2 white GSD´s & Sheltie*

The one on the right is Kristel, Shade looks just like her, but he came with a few extra bits.
Yuni on the left, she thought she was a GSD, a lovable little runt.
Motley 1 in the middle used Yuni as his outside toy and Kristel was his indoor toy, he could do what he liked with either.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah yes, of course! I already knew the long haired variety had escaped the ravages of fashion in the show ring but forgot that the white would have done also! Black's too I presume?


Hopefully, when people come to their senses, the genes for a good strong constitution will still be around in both the long haired and in the white GSD's.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All long haired GS remained unrecognised by the show ring

Whites were even more than Unrecognised , at one time they were culled 

To a lesser extent the all black too

Shadow is our first all black,his litter were a mixture of black or black and gold long haired G. S., chose him from eight , just how wrong can you be >

It is unusual that he has remained completely black except for a little touch of gold on his toes

Although he is no longer long haired as we have him close clipped for ease in the van and looks like a bear :smile2:

He loves to swim and although a long coat is lovely it takes a long time to dry, and can be hot when travelling 

Sandra


----------

